# British husband cannot find job UAE



## ramsaybairn (Nov 16, 2014)

Can anyone suggest what my husband can do to secure work in the UAE.
We have been here since September 2014 when I accepted a teaching position out here. He is a UK Chartered Accountant with 20 years' experience in London and more recently fulfilled a short contract in Qatar.
He is hard working and conscientious, has signed up with agencies and had a few interviews but to no avail. We have 3 children and enjoy school life out here, but he really does need to be working...
Any suggestions welcome, thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try UK companies who are advertising roles in the Middle East aimed at UK nationals residing in the UK.

Out here he is up against some very competent people from India and to the East who will work for far less and so he isn't getting a look in.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I only employ Indians for finance, they look after the company's cash as if it's there own and because there is no tax here there's no requirement other than being able to add up and take away.


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> I only employ Indians for finance, they look after the company's cash as if it's there own and because there is no tax here there's no requirement other than being able to add up and take away.


There are roles but you have to be persistent and think outside of the box. Don't go for plain vanilla accounting roles, go for service/client facing roles that can make use of your accounting skills and language skills and with a western firm in say DIFC, emaar square, emirates towers etc. Otherwise, salaries will be minute. You also have to go directly to the companies. Forget about agencies.


----------



## Nuzhat1980 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well he can always go for a freelance consultation to Small business enterprises.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There are plenty of Finance Manager/Financial Controller jobs out there, I've got agencies calling me about new positions a couple of times a week.


----------



## Nuzhat1980 (Mar 30, 2015)

Alternatively your husband can go for small certifications to power up the resume for good accountancy roles.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Nuzhat1980 said:


> Alternatively your husband can go for small certifications to power up the resume for good accountancy roles.


After 20 years of London experience? You think?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Nuzhat1980 said:


> Alternatively your husband can go for small certifications to power up the resume for good accountancy roles.


You cannot replace vast experience with (small) certificates. This is why some people complain they don't earn as much as other nationalities inspite of being qualified, theoretically.


----------



## Nuzhat1980 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well you guys are right. But getting certifications is to show that the prospective employee has the urge and ability to learn the current practices even after 20 years of experience in his case.


----------



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> There are plenty of Finance Manager/Financial Controller jobs out there, I've got agencies calling me about new positions a couple of times a week.


Hi Gavtek, could you share more about what you said? What agencies? Is it recruiters? I am trying to also help my husband find a job. Who are the people calling you?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------

